# CFAK Concepts & Principles



## Yondanchris (Jun 16, 2016)

American Kenpo 2016  - YouTube


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 16, 2016)

What do you intend to discuss?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 16, 2016)

Survey in Delayed Sword

First one I saw.
Survey in Delayed Sword

Dosent work. Which by the way you find out if all your friends are kind of duchebags. And will always fight for sheep stations. Which mine apparently were.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 17, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Survey in Delayed Sword
> Which by the way you find out if all your friends are kind of duchebags. And will always fight for sheep stations. Which mine apparently were.



Please explain or elaborate....


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 17, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> What do you intend to discuss?



Topics Covered: 

1) Thrusting Inward Block
2) Survey in Delayed Sword
3) Stepping
4) Step Through Vs Cross Through
5) Short Form 1 Thrusting and Hammering Inward
6) Rear Bow
7) "Comma Footwork" in Locked Wing, Defying the Storm...
8) Left Hand Right Shoulder Grabs 
9) In Place and Rotating Twist Stances 

Chris


----------



## drop bear (Jun 17, 2016)

Yondanchris said:


> Please explain or elaborate....



His arm which is anchored is in a stronger position than your arm which isnt.  So if your partner really wanted that grip. What you are doing will not convince him to let go. 

Which is what happened when i tried that on guys who would not give up grips.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

Did Clark Cole create his own American Kenpo system, CFAK?


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 18, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Did Clark Cole create his own American Kenpo system, CFAK?



CFAK is not a new system just a "signature" or individual stamp on the "traditional" curriculum


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

Yondanchris said:


> CFAK is not a new system just a "signature" or individual stamp on the "traditional" curriculum


Thank you.


----------

